

Startup Quote: Seth Godin, founder, Squidoo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2400059848

======
raychancc
Competition validates you. It creates a category. It permits the sale to be
this or that, not yes or no.

\- Seth Godin

<http://startupquote.com/post/2400059848>

